# Those who have impressed in the NCAA Tournament



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Roy Hibbert will now become a household name, this sophomore really has shown his ability on a national stage. I am very impressed with him, he has great size at 7-2 but is not a stiff and has a good touch around the hoop. 











Jermareo Davidson Has really come into his own this year and he showed his great quickness and timing on rebounds in the tournament during their first game. I liken him to a poor mans Antwan Jamison in the way he shoots so quickly when he has the ball in the post combined with his great athletic ability and chiseled frame











Marcus Slaughter even in a loss was very impressive. He is a fine athlete, runs the court well and has a very good face up jump shot. He is a really good looking prospect for the future, especially if he comes back for another year of college. At times he looks like a poor mans Kevin Garnett.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

I like Hibbert.

You think if he has a couple of good games he might consider going pro? With his size in a weak draft, he may sneak in at a decent pick.


Shelden was incredibly impressive, but it was against crap competition. I hope he keeps it up.


I can't believe draft.net has MCROBERTS going #5 in next year's draft and Shelden at 15. I don't think there's anyway Shelden falls out of the lottery. McRoberts isn't ready to go anywhere. Draftexpress has Shelden at 9 and doesn't list McRoberts.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hibbert's not a stiff? Are you serious? He needs to lose some more weight. He runs like a sloth.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

HKF said:


> Hibbert's not a stiff? Are you serious? He needs to lose some more weight. He runs like a sloth.


Yeah, but he's still 7'2".


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i think brandon roy continues to improve but i would question him going as high as some mocks, read somewhere a prediction that mcroberts may turn pro, i like the kid but you have got to be kidding me.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Patrick O'Bryant is another very solid big man prospect. He looks to be in good shape, he moves well for a center and has a great short jump hook on the offensive end. I like his shot blocking potential as well, he has long arms and is athletic.












> Hibbert's not a stiff? Are you serious? He needs to lose some more weight. He runs like a sloth.


I have seen a lot more unathletic and slow 7-2 280 centers in my day. He is nimble enough to have some solid offensive moves, sure he needs to work on some things but I consider him to be a decent athlete for a man that size at that age.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

Craig Smith of BC. To bad he isn't 3 inch taller, if he was he would be a top 3 pick.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Allan Ray


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm not going to comment on the thread starter's comparisons...they're all that far off.

The Florida gruesome twosome of Horford and Noah have really come to play in the first two games. 

George Mason might have been the biggest shock to me in the first round. They're playing without Tony Skinn, right? And they knock off a Tom Izzo-coached team? That's amazing.

And Allan Ray not only played in the first game, but he played _without_ goggles. That's crazy talk. If my eye got poked out of my head, I wouldn't be _eating food_ without goggles, let alone play NCAA Tournament basketball.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Craig Smith is a monster!!!!

A rebounding machine. Kid can score too. Most chiseled guy in the ACC, maybe the country.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't understand why Craig Smith never gets any love.He is an All American and the guy has a really diverse game.Not sure what sort of impact he will have at the pro level,but he's definitely going to be drafted relatively high this year.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Diable said:


> I don't understand why Craig Smith never gets any love.He is an All American and the guy has a really diverse game.Not sure what sort of impact he will have at the pro level,but he's definitely going to be drafted relatively high this year.


I would guess it has something to do with this Marcus Fizer type look and game.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

adam morrison brandon roy.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Danilo Pinnock athletically is very impressive. The kid is ripped as a 6-5 205 SG, he is very physical and strong in the low block and can attack the hoop with power. However it would be best for him to come back to school and work on his overall game.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

OK guys. Tell me what I am missing. 

Why are Ronald Steele and Jordan Farmar getting such little publicity as top notch point guard prospects? I haven't seen anyone handle the basketball the way Ronald Steele does at the college level in a long while. Both of these players have tremendous court vision and passing skills. Even though they aren't matched up one on one with each other tonight, they are playing great games so far.

There's got to be something I'm missing. These two point guards and Marcus Williams aren't that much below, if any, the trio that was drafted this past year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kyle Lowry is better than all 3 of these guys.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Why are Ronald Steele and Jordan Farmar getting such little publicity as top notch point guard prospects? I haven't seen anyone handle the basketball the way Ronald Steele does at the college level in a long while. Both of these players have tremendous court vision and passing skills. Even though they aren't matched up one on one with each other tonight, they are playing great games so far.


Well if someone does not think Farmar and Steele can play they do not know what a good PG looks like. They might not get tons of attention because both are pure PG's, they will not shoot at all times and because they look to make their teammates better they sometimes to not have huge games always. But they are both very good players and have great promise at the next level.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Farmar and Steele are pretty good


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

HKF said:


> Kyle Lowry is better than all 3 of these guys.


You really like him dont you. Unfortunately I havent really seen anything special in him.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

HKF said:


> Kyle Lowry is better than all 3 of these guys.


I agree. Lowry is very underrated as of right now, but once Foye and Ray leave after this year Lowry will show what he can do.


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

erroll Knight for zags. i know he averages like nothing but today his athleticism single handedly created 3 highlight plays. 

*the putback dunk
*the crazy tip in
* .... what else but another dunk

yeh only one game so what. considering rnd 2 isn't even finished half the posters here made there judgements on the 1st round game and the regular season. i was impressed. and its more fun supporting role players, plus it makes u sound more knowledgable when u drop the names of ppl no one has ever heard of b4 :yes:


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

joakim noah is growing fast actually


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

naibsel said:


> erroll Knight for zags. i know he averages like nothing but today his athleticism single handedly created 3 highlight plays.
> 
> *the putback dunk
> *the crazy tip in
> ...



if erroll knight could ever get completely healthy he could be a defensive stopper in the bruce bowen mold, knight doesnt have much offense but neither does bowen,i think you can learn to hit the open jumper if you work hard enough.
another guy that i think gets lost in the whole morrison thing is batista, doesnt have much height and isnt the fastest guy in the world but he carves out space has good hands and a nice lowpost game. he dominated killingsworth for indiana as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I already brought up Patrick O'Bryant, but that kid is sick. He is so talented, what a wonderful hook shot he has, he has great touch inside and is very athletic for a 7-0 center. He is going to be a big time NBA prospect really soon. Yes he had some trouble against Gray's size but overall he outplayed him with his quickness.


Which brings me to Aaron Gray, another very sound big man prospect. He is very physical and strong down low with solid fundamentals. If he comes back for another year next season he could be huge.











It is *so* refreshing to see a NCAA tournament with so many quality big men dominating in the paint.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I cant believe their isnt more talk of Joakim Noah! This kid is improving every game. 

17 points, 7 rebounds, 6 assists, 4 blocks, 2 steals in 32 minutes in a blowout win against Wis. Milwaukie

16 points, 8 rebounds, 7 assists, 5 blocks, 3 steals in 32 minutes in a blowout win against S.Alabama

14 points, 7 boards, 2 assists, 2 blocks and a steal on the year. 

Noah is a top 15 pick, and if he continues this kind of play dont be suprised if he sneaks into the top 5.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

With Noah's play right now, I think the 2006 draft now has a big 5. DraftExpress is right on the money with him at #5, and he could even rise to the top.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

KB21 said:


> OK guys. Tell me what I am missing.
> 
> Why are Ronald Steele and Jordan Farmar getting such little publicity as top notch point guard prospects? I haven't seen anyone handle the basketball the way Ronald Steele does at the college level in a long while. Both of these players have tremendous court vision and passing skills. Even though they aren't matched up one on one with each other tonight, they are playing great games so far.
> 
> There's got to be something I'm missing. These two point guards and Marcus Williams aren't that much below, if any, the trio that was drafted this past year.


Great post. :greatjob:

Ronald Steele gets virtually no pub. If he was on Florida or LSU with those bigs that each of those teams have Steele would be a Lotto pick. His team is horrible on offense and he completely put them in the tournament almost single handedly. Steele is the real deal...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

If Tyrus Thomas is considered a top future draft pick I dont know why Joakim Noah wouldnt be. Noah is pretty close to Tyrus. He's not quite the athlete but he's longer and has better post moves.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I have to say this. If O'Bryant and Hibbert stay in school and continue to work on their conditioning and strength, they should probably join Greg Oden in the top 5 of the 2007 draft.

When is the last time the NBA had 3 7'0's in the top 5 of a draft?


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

I wouldn't be surprised if either of them went Pro. O'Bryant is going to the Sweet 16 and is getting as much publicity as any player will ever get going to Bradley, so IMO he's gone and will go top 10 (possibly top 5). As for Hibbert, I think there is a greater chance he stays (but he would definitly go top 10 this year).


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

This draft could potentially be loaded with centers. Hibbert, O'Bryant, Noah, Aldridge, Splitter and Aaron Gray. Wow.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> This draft could potentially be loaded with centers. Hibbert, O'Bryant, Noah, Aldridge, Splitter and Aaron Gray. Wow.


Yes sir. The perfect year for my Wolves to have a lottery pick. KG and O'Bryant :drool:


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

ralaw said:


> I agree. Lowry is very underrated as of right now, but once Foye and Ray leave after this year Lowry will show what he can do.


I can't understand why people consider Lowry a better option than Foye or Ray. Lowry definitely has the physical tools on them, but he's easy to read. I also can't understand why defenses don't sag on him more, and actually force him to take a 3 pointer once in a while. He's taken 16 on the year, I wouldn't consider him quite the threat. If Lowry can add a 3 point shot, or even a mid-long range 2 to his game he'd be unstoppable. But until then, I'm not going to proclaim him as anything unreal. He is not the player that Wade was, and doesn't attempt the same amount of 3's as Wade did at Marquette. And we all know Wade isn't a 3 point specialist.

Lowry has all the tools to become a great college player, but till he adds that outside jumper he should be an easy read for defenses with Foye and Ray gone. A jumper would keep the defense honest on him, and help him take the ball to the hoop.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> I can't understand why people consider Lowry a better option than Foye or Ray. Lowry definitely has the physical tools on them, but he's easy to read. I also can't understand why defenses don't sag on him more, and actually force him to take a 3 pointer once in a while. He's taken 16 on the year, I wouldn't consider him quite the threat. If Lowry can add a 3 point shot, or even a mid-long range 2 to his game he'd be unstoppable. But until then, I'm not going to proclaim him as anything unreal. He is not the player that Wade was, and doesn't attempt the same amount of 3's as Wade did at Marquette. And we all know Wade isn't a 3 point specialist.
> 
> Lowry has all the tools to become a great college player, but till he adds that outside jumper he should be an easy read for defenses with Foye and Ray gone. A jumper would keep the defense honest on him, and help him take the ball to the hoop.


I don't doubt that next year that he'll add that to his game. This kid is a gamer. Not to mention the real reason I like him, is because he does what his coach asks him to do. Nardi can't penetrate like he does, so Lowry gets in the paint so they can run their drive and dish offense.

Lowry is going to be a great pro.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> This draft could potentially be loaded with centers. Hibbert, O'Bryant, Noah, Aldridge, Splitter and Aaron Gray. Wow.


I believe that Noah, Aldridge and maybe Splitter will play the PF spot instead of the C spot at the next level. But it is amazing to have this many center prospects all on the national stage that is the NCAA tournament. It is just so refreshing to see. Not to mention O'Bryant is a Minnesota product. :yes:


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

HKF said:


> I don't doubt that next year that he'll add that to his game. This kid is a gamer. Not to mention the real reason I like him, is because he does what his coach asks him to do. Nardi can't penetrate like he does, so Lowry gets in the paint so they can run their drive and dish offense.
> 
> Lowry is going to be a great pro.


HKF, if he wasn't to add a 3 point shot, how would you feel about his ability on the next level? Do you think he could still be successful without any long range game? Would he remind you of a shorter Wade, or more of a TJ Ford?

Aldridge is going to be solid. He might not dominate now, but Texas has selfish guards and Tucker commanding looks. Aldridge just moves so smoothly out there and the times I've seen him play he's been able to switch on the pick and roll and actually stop the smaller and quicker guard from driving on him. His lateral quickness and foot movement seems to be very good for a big man.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> HKF, if he wasn't to add a 3 point shot, how would you feel about his ability on the next level? Do you think he could still be successful without any long range game? Would he remind you of a shorter Wade, or more of a TJ Ford?


He's nothing like Wade, I don't know why you're comparing them. I'm not worried about it, because I know he'll work on his shot.



> Aldridge is going to be solid. He might not dominate now, but Texas has selfish guards and Tucker commanding looks. Aldridge just moves so smoothly out there and the times I've seen him play he's been able to switch on the pick and roll and actually stop the smaller and quicker guard from driving on him. His lateral quickness and foot movement seems to be very good for a big man.


Not only are his guards selfish but Tucker keeps trying to play for his NBA prospects.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Like Hubie always says...There are no weak drafts! This draft is looking strong with depth even before the Euro hype machine picks up. Steele and Farmar could come out because the PG group looks depleted with all the recent defections.

P.S. On McRoberts. He is a stud. He is the best NBA prospect on the Blue Devils. Sheldon Williams is really going to struggle on the next level IMO. He will benifit draft night from Boozer's fall but he is not as good.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

HKF said:


> He's nothing like Wade, I don't know why you're comparing them. I'm not worried about it, because I know he'll work on his shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Not only are his guards selfish but Tucker keeps trying to play for his NBA prospects.


I didn't actually compare him to Wade if you read carefully, it was a question purely based on other pro's who don't shoot the three ball from the point (in Wade's case 2 guard) position and have been successful in the case that he doesn't develop a shot. You seem pretty certain that he'll have no trouble though. Glad that he recovered fully from that ACL tear.

As for Tucker, he's been playing some good basketball. He's a bit too short for the 3 man, but he has a huge wingspan. He's pretty bulked now, which slows him down a little, but if Patterson could succeed I'm sure Tucker's got just as much chance. Both him and Adams are projected as 2nd rounders, and I'd take both in a heart beat.

Bradley's O'Bryant has played himself into a top 10 pick this season barring any huge set backs or horrible workouts. He's only 19 years old and has taken Bradley further than anyone had projected. He's probably not as athletic as Bynum, but he's in better shape and has good mobility. I'd take him top 10 if I was looking for a center.


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

HKF said:


> I don't doubt that next year that he'll add that to his game. This kid is a gamer. Not to mention the real reason I like him, is because he does what his coach asks him to do. Nardi can't penetrate like he does, so Lowry gets in the paint so they can run their drive and dish offense.
> 
> Lowry is going to be a great pro.


How can any of the Villanova players be considered good prospects? Besides their quickness there aint much to any of the prospects on their team. In the Arizona game Villanova constantly fouled the entire game. If they would have called fouls on half the times the Villanova players blatantly pushed off, almost all their players would have fouled out. It didnt seem like any of their players could create space without pushing off to get open for a three.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Noah from Florida


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

i really hope Hibbert stays all four years

i think with some additional strength added to his frame he could DOMINATE the college game by his senior yr and be that much more ready for the league


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

riehldeal said:


> i really hope Hibbert stays all four years
> 
> i think with some additional strength added to his frame he could DOMINATE the college game by his senior yr and be that much more ready for the league



i don't really know what to think about this kid. The guy is really slow but he got a good feel for the game. He really need to work on his body. I do hope he stay for four year.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

lots of good all around players guys like Roy, Jeff Green, Shawne Williams, and the best Marcus Williams.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lowry has taken Nova on their back quite a bit during the season when the shots weren't falling by Ray, Nardi, and Foye. I would take him over any PG as well. I see a 'lil Iverson in him IMO.

As for the person who said none of the Nova prosects are any good. Watch more games then just Arizona game. Or site more examples than just that game. They can create their own shot without pushing off. I think Foye has a chance to be solid at the next level. I was kinda hoping his stock didn't rise so much that Suns could grab him as a back up PG since we have a potential mid first rder. I think his defense, and ability to handle the ball would help us a lot. He also could fit right in offensively haha.


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

Foye is a veyr good prospect i think he can be a 15-20 pt scorer, plus 6'4 with size he can guard players..

lowrys a year away allot of talent well find out how he grows..

allen rays an undersizes 2, hel be a 2nd rounder,i dont expect much form em..

Curtis Sumpter whos inured if he comes back helathy could be a mid firts rounder, he has legit nba size and is a very good player, brandon Roy like..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sumpter is not as good as Brandon Roy. That's a fact.


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> Sumpter is not as good as Brandon Roy. That's a fact.


sumpters been injured forever, ive seen the kid since high school he has all the talent in the world..

he has to prove it and get healthy, and im not syaing hel lrecover and be as godo as roy im just saying there styles are similliar and he has allot of physical ability..


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I really wish we could be also talking about Jason Fraser as a player that is impressing in the NCAA tournament, however that is not the case. His development is very lacking, last year it looked liked like he could maybe develop into a NBA prospect, but based on his performance this year that seems very unlikely that will happen.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

OZZY said:


> I really wish we could be also talking about Jason Fraser as a player that is impressing in the NCAA tournament, however that is not the case. His development is very lacking, last year it looked liked like he could maybe develop into a NBA prospect, but based on his performance this year that seems very unlikely that will happen.


When he graduates he'll never be playing basketball competitively again. He's had seven surgeries on his knees alone (since entering college).


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

imagine if fraser ever developed and didnt get injured adn they had sumpter too?

theyd be unbeatable..


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Tyrus Thomas, um yeah, um wow.










It is quite impressive for a player to change a game like that, and do so without any rebalance of a jump shot at this point in time. It was all off of his great athletic ability, rebounding and wonderful shot blocking.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Keith Closs said:


> imagine if fraser ever developed and didnt get injured adn they had sumpter too?
> 
> theyd be unbeatable..



he would have left early just like every other big man with game.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

OZZY said:


> Tyrus Thomas, um yeah, um wow.
> 
> It is quite impressive for a player to change a game like that, and do so without any rebalance of a jump shot at this point in time. It was all off of his great athletic ability, rebounding and wonderful shot blocking.


If Tyrus Thomas can get up to about 240 lbs in the NBA, he'd be another Amare Stoudemire, IMO.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Actually I saw him attempt a jumper in that game, and his form didnt look too bad thats Tyrus Thomas I am talking about. But boy is that kid good. I thought I heard him screaming at the end of the game 'This how we are gon eat'


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Luc Richard Mbah a Moute is a very impressive youngester. Last night he could get to the hoop anytime he wanted to, he was great crashing the boards and showed very good athletic ability. Even though he is only 6-7 215 he can be a terror in the post getting rebounds and put backs with his long arms and quick leaping ability. If he develops an outside game and improves his handle he could be quite a player. And considering his father is a chief of an African tribe, I think it would be safe to assume he still is quite raw and unexperienced when it comes to basketball.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I've been impressed with Josh McRoberts. I hope he declares.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Based off of Tyrus Thomas's great performance in the NCAA tournament, I would honestly not take anyone else over him. I would take Thomas over Aldridge, Morrison or Gay.

#1 pick in the 2006 NBA draft: Tyrus Thomas


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

OZZY said:


> Based off of Tyrus Thomas's great performance in the NCAA tournament, I would honestly not take anyone else over him. I would take Thomas over Aldridge, Morrison or Gay.
> 
> #1 pick in the 2006 NBA draft: Tyrus Thomas


You cant have a #1 pick that can only dunk and block shots...

He's a top 10 IMO...Ive seen him all season long and I wouldnt go number 1 with him just yet...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

OZZY said:


> Based off of Tyrus Thomas's great performance in the NCAA tournament, I would honestly not take anyone else over him. I would take Thomas over Aldridge, Morrison or Gay.
> 
> #1 pick in the 2006 NBA draft: Tyrus Thomas


Good thing you're not an NBA GM. His strengths would be taken away in the first month and he'd be worthless.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Jsimo12 said:


> You cant have a #1 pick that can only dunk and block shots...
> 
> He's a top 10 IMO...Ive seen him all season long and I wouldnt go number 1 with him just yet...


umm, kenyon martin. and of course the second pick was stro swift...


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Thomas is playing himself into the top 5. Depending on his workouts based soley of potential he could be picked ahead of Aldridge and the rest of the big men.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Thomas is missing something. I can't tell what it is. I don't think he's as nasty as Kenyon, Kemp, and Amare. And he doesn't seem to have the polish that Hakim Warrick had. I think he's A LOT like Stro Swift.

I like Glen Davis more. Not as a lottery pick, but at like 12-15 going to a decent team, and being a force off the bench. I think his charisma would be great to have in the locker room too. He could be a glue guy. He would be a great addition to a team like the Pacers.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

shookem said:


> I've been impressed with Josh McRoberts. I hope he declares.


Seems a lot like Mike Dunleavy. Don't know how consistent he'll be. I question his mental toughness.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Seems a lot like Mike Dunleavy. Don't know how consistent he'll be. I question his mental toughness.


I don't see that comparison at all besides that they are both White and went to Duke.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

SkywalkerAC said:


> umm, kenyon martin. and of course the second pick was stro swift...


Im not saying it can't happen...Im saying it shouldn't...Those guys are great examples of why not. Kenyon has been good I guess but he was much further along.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Thomas is missing something. I can't tell what it is. I don't think he's as nasty as Kenyon, Kemp, and Amare. And he doesn't seem to have the polish that Hakim Warrick had. I think he's A LOT like Stro Swift.


How many Syracuse games did you watch when Warrick was a freshmen? Your basis for comparison is EXTREMELY WEAK.

At that time Warrick was extremely unpolished.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I think he is comparing Tyrus if he were to get drafted with Warrick when he was drafted.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

OZZY said:


> Based off of Tyrus Thomas's great performance in the NCAA tournament, I would honestly not take anyone else over him. I would take Thomas over Aldridge, Morrison or Gay.
> 
> #1 pick in the 2006 NBA draft: Tyrus Thomas


Unless he measures in at 6'7''. Plus I don't like his footwork at this point, nothing really impressive. This is all really nitpicky I know, since he hasn't been measured officially and footwork can be taught for the most part, but I don't like him at the #1 overall. Let's not give him too much credit for LSU's success, that is a great starting five.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Plus you can't forget about Bargnani.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

OZZY said:


> Based off of Tyrus Thomas's great performance in the NCAA tournament, I would honestly not take anyone else over him. I would take Thomas over Aldridge, Morrison or Gay.
> 
> #1 pick in the 2006 NBA draft: Tyrus Thomas


Be honest. You're just high on him because he went ape**** after that incredible sequence against Duke. He yelled and screamed and pumped his fists and went straight to the top of your draft board.

You love all that heart and passion and desire and ****.

But I'd probably take him in front of Gay. But not No. 1 overall either.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Be honest. You're just high on him because he went ape**** after that incredible sequence against Duke. He yelled and screamed and pumped his fists and went straight to the top of your draft board.
> 
> You love all that heart and passion and desire and ****.


Some scouts / GM's may actually think stuff matters if its a genuine part of someone's motor 

Shane Battier is all that without being overly demonstrative in the expression of it 

I just don't think you can underestimate heart / the killer instinct


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Some scouts / GM's may actually think stuff matters if its a genuine part of someone's motor
> 
> Shane Battier is all that without being overly demonstrative in the expression of it
> 
> I just don't think you can underestimate heart / the killer instinct


I have a great respect for a player's heart and intelligence.

But you can over-estimate it as well. Read some of Ozzy's scouting reports sometime. You'll understand.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

After tonight Aldridge can't hide behind Daniel Gibson's lack of true guard skills 

I'll be honest - not much of a fan . I question how tough he is and haven't liked the way he moves which reminds me of an earlier Bill Cartwright - lumbering and a tad too mechanical 

He came up tonight against NBA size and athleticism in couldn't get position he wanted and was relegated to turn around J's and hooks where the threat of Thomas sweeping the back bothered him 

He's a player in College right now but I do see him with issues in the pro's - issues that he could overcome perhaps - but if he is a top 3 pick - its probably by default .

I question his ticker which is why I wouldn't take him 

Gay too . He's a cat . Athletic ..above the rim . Yay. But dude walks off court and slurps a saucer of milk . I really wouldn't touch him with a high pick . Rotation player on a deep team ? Yeah Ok . Face of the franchise and hitch your wagon ? Nah.

I do love Carney..I think he just played really overanxious tonight and he was just a bit out of control . Very correctable and the guy has jets + hops .. plus the desire to be top notch NBA wing

Brandon Roy is right up there. Great motor and very versatile 

Noah has grabbed a lot of attention and rightly so . and there is probably more buzz surrounding him than Al Horford - BUT I do like Al Horford's frame better for the Pro's and for a guy with that frame when it fills out with his quicks ..he has all the making of a very decent NBA power forward

Josh McRoberts needs at least another year possibly 2 . Love his passing game - great possibilities from the high post - team that with his ability and desire to drop it on the floor and drive it in and attack the hoop - you got to like his skill set - but he needs more time 

Redick doesn't do anything for me as a pro prospect but I do see Adam Morrison having an impact

And Tyler Hansborough just excites the crap out of me - be great to see he and McRoberts battle for another year or two in the ole Blue Devils / Tar Heel rivalry 


And yes I'm down with Phooey - Kyle Lowry is first - daylight second 

I'm also down with those that don't see greatness and Jordan Farmar in the same sentence

Craig Smith ... yea great season but probably only see him around Marco Killingsworth late first round level


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Rawse said:


> I have a great respect for a player's heart and intelligence.
> 
> But you can over-estimate it as well. Read some of Ozzy's scouting reports sometime. You'll understand.



Yeah fair enough

I agree actually - when that schtick just masks the fact that the player's actual skills come up short


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> How many Syracuse games did you watch when Warrick was a freshmen? Your basis for comparison is EXTREMELY WEAK.
> 
> At that time Warrick was extremely unpolished.


Most of them. Warrick stayed in school for good reason, and polished up his game. By the time he graduated he had so much more polish. If he had gone straight to the NBA after his freshman year, blah. Worse than Darius Miles.

What's your damage?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Aldridge should never be discussed as a number one pick. He has talent but he doesnt have superstar talent, he should be picked somewhere between 5-12


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1 (Dec 1, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Aldridge should never be discussed as a number one pick. He has talent but he doesnt have superstar talent, he should be picked somewhere between 5-12


Ditto, he lacks toughness and needs to be aggressive. Needs to stop being passive and attack the rim. He also injury prone too something to be considered too.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Jsimo12 said:


> Im not saying it can't happen...Im saying it shouldn't...Those guys are great examples of why not. Kenyon has been good I guess but he was much further along.


What you're saying is true, but I see an ability in Thomas to become one of the best shot blockers in the game. The impact he'll potentially make on the defensive end of the floor could definitely be valuable enough for a team to pick him #1 overall, especially when as athletic as he is, there's no reason to believe that his offense won't further develop either. People haven't noticed but Thomas' jumper from 15+ feet has improved quite a bit over the year and is now almost consistently reliable. I'm sure another season and he'd have that down. One-on-one, no post player at the college level can guard him when he faces the basket and puts the ball on the ground. His footwork needs work, but there's not many top post prospects where that's not the case. He also has got to get a stronger upperbody, but he has the talent and ability to be a very good pro within the next three seasons. But right now he could already make an impact on the defensive end.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

jworth said:


> What you're saying is true, but I see an ability in Thomas to become one of the best shot blockers in the game. The impact he'll potentially make on the defensive end of the floor could definitely be valuable enough for a team to pick him #1 overall, especially when as athletic as he is, there's no reason to believe that his offense won't further develop either. People haven't noticed but Thomas' jumper from 15+ feet has improved quite a bit over the year and is now almost consistently reliable. I'm sure another season and he'd have that down. One-on-one, no post player at the college level can guard him when he faces the basket and puts the ball on the ground. His footwork needs work, but there's not many top post prospects where that's not the case. He also has got to get a stronger upperbody, but he has the talent and ability to be a very good pro within the next three seasons. But right now he could already make an impact on the defensive end.



I agree 100% with you Jworth. People are severely underestimating Tyrus' shot and touch around the basket. They are better than people think and will only get better. And besides, the 2 best things he brings to a team are rebounding and shot blocking. Another team can't take those away from him. He also has that killer instinct and passion to show up BIG in big games. He needs to get stronger and continue to improve his shot but that will all come with time. I mean, jeez, he is a freshman! I wouldn't be shocked AT ALL if a team took him #1 overall.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

This is what I love about this year's draft.

There are about 5 guys you can make a strong case for being the #1 pick, but they all have significant holes in their games at the moment. I don't envy the GM picking #1 overall because it is far from a decision that makes itself (LeBron, Bogut, Yao et al) and I don't that GM will be able to make his pick with 100% confidence.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I honestly do not believe this. Did everyone watch what Tyrus Thomas did last night against Texas? 


Ok first off Aldridge was pretty much the consensus #1 pick in the draft, however in that game against LSU he did not impress as much as Tyrus did. 


The kid is such an amazing athlete, and he is so raw that potentially he is at a level ahead of all the other players. And yes he did show a moderately developed perimeter game, he has a decent handle and he can develop into an ok outside shooter in time I feel.


Yes Tyrus does not always show up, but in two of the biggest games of his life, he has played out of this world. The athletic ability he put on display, the leadership on the court and the passion is something that is special.

And since when does passion, work ethic and intensity on the court not matter? If anything the characteristic of ‘heart’, passion and work ethic should be just as important as athletic ability and basketball skills. And he already has the athletic ability, so if he just works on his handle, his shooting and his overall strength that equals greatness in my mind. If Rudy Gay showed the kind of on the court intensity, and decisre on defense that Tyrus does he would be the #1 pick. But there is a problem with him, he is a dog, he does not work that hard and he is not very aggressive and does not seem to care about the game as much. So in that respect I take the intense athletic freak in Tyrus Thomas over the lackadaisical athletic freak in Rudy Gay.


So then you have Morrison, yeah no question I would take an athlete like Tyrus over him potentially, and Aldridge again he did not impress last night and Tyrus did the exact opposite of that.


Yeah it might be premature saying he should be the #1 pick, but I do not think anyone can argue he does not have the most potential out of any player in college ball based on athletic potential. 


The rarity of his athletic ability and his shot blocking ability merit him being a potential #1 pick. Take Marvin Williams, the #2 pick last year, he has a better perimeter game at the college level than Tyrus, but Tyrus is at a step about Marvin athletically and he is a better rebounder and shot blocker. Do not underestimate Tyrus’s running ability either, the kid is a deer on the court and at times he can play some damn good on the ball defense on the perimeter.




> Good thing you're not an NBA GM. His strengths would be taken away in the first month and he'd be worthless.


How could you take away his strengths of shot blocking, rebounding and the ability to run and jump high? Depending on if he gets placed on a team with a decent center, he could be amazing as a weak side shot blocker. And in a transition game like the NBA he will do great with his athletic ability. Is he weak, is that the thing? Just like Kevin Garnett is physically weak? Ok honestly people have to realize that some individuals genetically cannot develop massive muscles, it just will never happen. I would take stamina over power though in a game like basketball in some respects, so he will not have a problem.

I am not the only one that thinks this way.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Anyone notice that nbadraft.net is comparing Joakim Noah to Jeff Foster in their updated player profile. Wow, what a complete joke. The only similarities between the two are that they're both athletic and both show a lot of heart. Jeff Foster has no offensive game, is not as smooth with the ball, has shown little perimeter game and can't block a shot. There are a ton more differences than similarities between the two if you ask me.

Mark Madsen had a lot of heart too, wonder why they didn't pick him.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Staying on the unheralded side, Sean Williams really impressed. Just looking at the kid, you know he can play and has all the potential in the world being that physically built. I love his defensive intensity as well. Yeah its odd talking about a player that does not even average 5 points a game, but I think he could be a player when it is all said and done. Hopefully he does not become another Torin Francis though.










He is an enforcer, that is what I like about him, he is a tough guy on the court. But obviously will have to develop a better overall game to be able to play at the next level.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

OZZY said:


> Staying on the unheralded side, Sean Williams really impressed. Just looking at the kid, you know he can play and has all the potential in the world being that physically built. I love his defensive intensity as well. Yeah its odd talking about a player that does not even average 5 points a game, but I think he could be a player when it is all said and done. Hopefully he does not become another Torin Francis though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great call on Sean Williams. He played great against Nova and if his offensive game rolls around, he's gonna be a prospect. I remember that one dunk he had on Miami this year (pretty sure it was him) when he just rose up... Wow.

Tyrus Thomas just switched spots with Lamarcus Aldridge in the draft IMO. Thomas has just been nuts dunking and blocking shots and you gotta love his enthusiasm on the court. On Florida, other than Joakim Noah, another guy I think has been pretty good is Corey Brewer. He can stroke it from outside, drive to the hoop, and play good D.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

OZZY said:


> He is an enforcer, that is what I like about him, he is a tough guy on the court. But obviously will have to develop a better overall game to be able to play at the next level.


I've been tracking Sean Williams since his first games at BC, but I actually think that toughness is Williams' problem. When he is on his game, he is the best shot blocker in the country, hands down. Nobody can get to some of the shots that he can. But he doesn't know how to play tough. He isn't physical, and doesn't understand how to use that athletic advantage he has to its full extent. His rebounding numbers should be a lot better, in my opinion. 

We will see what he can do next season, but he has a ways to go I think.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

tyrus thomas has caught everyone's attention but is he any better than josh smith who can jump out of the gym or even tyson chandler who is sort of similar to thomas only about 3 inches taller, my point, lets not get too carried away here.


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

After watching some NCAA prospects (like Tyrus Thomas, Joakim Noah, LaMarcus Aldridge, etc) i say nobody has the potential of Andrea Bargnani. Only T-Time gets me excited but he lacks height and some skills... Aldridge has no heart and only an offensive move... Noah has small shoulders, an underdeveloped body and faced poor and shorter opponents... Rudy Gay: probably the best talent in the draft but lacks something you can't teach and disappeared in the clutch moments... in the end i'd pick Bargnani over all of them because he proved himself against MEN (Euroleague is way tougher than NCAA) and not only againts KIDS. That's the difference at this point.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Toxicity said:


> After watching some NCAA prospects (like Tyrus Thomas, Joakim Noah, LaMarcus Aldridge, etc) i say nobody has the potential of Andrea Bargnani. Only T-Time gets me excited but he lacks height and some skills... Aldridge has no heart and only an offensive move... Noah has small shoulders, an underdeveloped body and faced poor and shorter opponents... Rudy Gay: probably the best talent in the draft but lacks something you can't teach and disappeared in the clutch moments... in the end i'd pick Bargnani over all of them because he proved himself against MEN (Euroleague is way tougher than NCAA) and not only againts KIDS. That's the difference at this point.


good post, the only thing we have to be a little leery of is the euro comptetion, darko's big rep was built on being the next dirk or pau and also playing against men, in his case it was probably a bunch of 30 somethings who drank beer and smoked a lot of cigarettes(probably his habit of choice also) the euroleague sounds a lot tougher than some serbian league so we'll see. as a sidenote darko would probably be number 1 in this draft if he were available even after the detroit fiasco. something tells me team need is going to dictate a lot with this draft.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Toxicity said:


> in the end i'd pick Bargnani over all of them because he proved himself against MEN (Euroleague is way tougher than NCAA) and not only againts KIDS. That's the difference at this point.


Didn't Andris Biedrins, Nickoloz Tskitishvili, Aleksandar Pavlovic prove themselves in the Euroleague with numbers fairly similar to what Bargnani is currently putting up over there? Not one of those guys has produced close to the level in the NBA that they were hyped up to be. I understand that Biedrins is still 20, but he has struggled to log minutes on a Golden State team that has often been in dire need of another big man.

In other words, proving yourself and playing in the Euroleague doesn't mean a thing, and neither does doing the same at the college level. It all comes down to individual talent analysis that goes beyond the numbers and picking a guy because he has proven himself against men rather than DI athletes is vague. Pick him for a better reason, such as being a better shot blocker than Tyrus Thomas, a better offensive player than Aldridge, or a better athlete than Rudy Gay.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

jworth said:


> Didn't Andris Biedrins, Nickoloz Tskitishvili, Aleksandar Pavlovic prove themselves in the Euroleague with numbers fairly similar to what Bargnani is currently putting up over there? Not one of those guys has produced close to the level in the NBA that they were hyped up to be. I understand that Biedrins is still 20, but he has struggled to log minutes on a Golden State team that has often been in dire need of another big man.
> 
> In other words, proving yourself and playing in the Euroleague doesn't mean a thing, and neither does doing the same at the college level. It all comes down to individual talent analysis that goes beyond the numbers and picking a guy because he has proven himself against men rather than DI athletes is vague. Pick him for a better reason, such as being a better shot blocker than Tyrus Thomas, a better offensive player than Aldridge, or a better athlete than Rudy Gay.


i think you have to treat each case on its own merit, gasol was a star over there and to me he is a star in the nba, dirk played for a pretty low level team in germany and he's one of the best. others like tskitshville have been duds but he was a bench warmer in the italian league and didnt even get off the pine, to make a blanket statement like they're all stiffs coming over would be a mistake, just like assuming just because tyrus thomas has proven himself against shelden williams that he's the next amare stoudemire, maybe he is maybe not.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

rainman said:


> i think you have to treat each case on its own merit.


Read my post again and you should notice that this was pretty much my point exactly. Toxicity said:



> i'd pick Bargnani over all of them because he proved himself against MEN (Euroleague is way tougher than NCAA) and not only againts KIDS. That's the difference at this point.


And my point was that there have been guys in the past that have done well over seas and haven't done well in the NBA, so picking a guy mainly because he played in the Euroleague is crazy. Each player should be treated individually and if Bargnani is your top choice then I'd hope it's because of his talent and ability and not because of where he's from.



rainman said:


> to make a blanket statement like they're all stiffs coming over would be a mistake


I was simply showing that just because he's done well over in Europe doesn't automatically mean he'll have a promising career in the NBA and should be drafted ahead of others simply because of where he's from. I understand that players from over there have done well in the NBA.

If you read this from my last post again then I think you'll see what I mean:



> In other words, proving yourself and playing in the Euroleague doesn't mean a thing, *and neither does doing the same at the college level*. *It all comes down to individual talent analysis * that goes beyond the numbers and


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> After tonight Aldridge can't hide behind Daniel Gibson's lack of true guard skills
> 
> I'll be honest - not much of a fan . I question how tough he is and haven't liked the way he moves which reminds me of an earlier Bill Cartwright - lumbering and a tad too mechanical
> 
> ...


aldridge didn't have a bad game because he came up against nba size and athleticism. he had a bad game offensively because his shot wasn't falling and he didn't make any kind of effort to go inside with the ball. that in itself is a problem, but it's not like he was shutdown because of his competition. and he still contributed a lot rebounding and on the defensive end. he did have 10 rebounds and 5 blocks in the game.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

jworth said:


> Didn't Andris Biedrins, Nickoloz Tskitishvili, Aleksandar Pavlovic prove themselves in the Euroleague with numbers fairly similar to what Bargnani is currently putting up over there? Not one of those guys has produced close to the level in the NBA that they were hyped up to be. I understand that Biedrins is still 20, but he has struggled to log minutes on a Golden State team that has often been in dire need of another big man.


as i remember it, none of those guys didn't much of anything in euroleague. i know skita did absolutely nothing. they were picked on potential, not on how they produced in euroleague.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

jworth said:


> Read my post again and you should notice that this was pretty much my point exactly. Toxicity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in a round about way i was agreeing with you. good post.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> as i remember it, none of those guys didn't much of anything in euroleague. i know skita did absolutely nothing. they were picked on potential, not on how they produced in euroleague.


Bargnani is putting up 12.2 points, 5.6 rebounds, and 2.6 steals this season which is better than all three of those guys, but his numbers are still not overly impressive which brings up the big potential factor with him as well.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

SkywalkerAC said:


> umm, kenyon martin. and of course the second pick was stro swift...


You're completley mistaken about Kenyon's senior season. He was the consensus NPOY for a lot more than dunking and blocking shots. Anyone remember the game against DePaul?


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

jworth said:


> Didn't Andris Biedrins, Nickoloz Tskitishvili, Aleksandar Pavlovic prove themselves in the Euroleague with numbers fairly similar to what Bargnani is currently putting up over there? Not one of those guys has produced close to the level in the NBA that they were hyped up to be. I understand that Biedrins is still 20, but he has struggled to log minutes on a Golden State team that has often been in dire need of another big man.


I don't remember your guys playing in Euroleague... they were all projects! Bargnani is proving himself in the thoughest competition outside NBA and he's not only about potential (although very high)...



> In other words, proving yourself and playing in the Euroleague doesn't mean a thing, and neither does doing the same at the college level. It all comes down to individual talent analysis that goes beyond the numbers and picking a guy because he has proven himself against men rather than DI athletes is vague. Pick him for a better reason, such as being a better shot blocker than Tyrus Thomas, a better offensive player than Aldridge, or a better athlete than Rudy Gay.


It means something if you think Pau Gasol was putting similar numbers the year before entering NBA...

Anyway i'd pick Bargnani for his offensive talent (shooting and slashing), his speed and quickness, his amazing 1st step, his timing for the block, his footwork and his tremendous upside... are they enough?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Toxicity said:


> Anyway i'd pick Bargnani for his offensive talent (shooting and slashing), his speed and quickness, his amazing 1st step, his timing for the block, his footwork and his tremendous upside... are they enough?


lol, yeah those are definitely good reasons. If he has those things then he could be the complete package which is something the other top prospects aren't right now.


----------

